# Compiz "frisst" Fensterrahmen

## Cyriis

Moin,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Compiz-Fusion in Verbindung mit GNOME. Und zwar verschwinden beim Start von Compiz automatisch die Rahmen meiner Fenster. Offenbar wohl ein häufiges Problem, jedoch hab ich nach all dem Suchen noch keine genaue Lösung für mein Problem gefunden. Hoffe ihr habt vllt. einen guten Tipp. Ein paar Informationen zum System:

- AMD64

- Aktueller xorg-server und gnome-light

- Aktuellsten Treiber von nvidia

- Installation von Compiz-Fusion nach http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Compiz-Fusion

Sobald ich Effekte aktiviere funktionieren diese auch, jedoch verschwindet bei Start von compiz automatisch jeder Fensterrahmen. Ich habe auch schon einmal das Theme unter emerald gewechselt in der Hoffnung, dass es daran liegt, jedoch leider auch kein Erfolg. Jemand vllt. einen schlauen Tipp für mich?

Die Ausgabe von compiz-manager ist folgende:

 *Quote:*   

> Checking for Xgl: not present.
> 
> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0407 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
> ...

 

Meine Xorg Konfiguration ist diese:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load    "record"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "glx"

        Disable "dri"

        Disable "dri2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier    "Screen0"

        Device        "Card0"

        Monitor       "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth  24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport  0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1440x900"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite"  "Enable"

EndSection
```

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi cyriss,

ich hatte gerade ein ähnliches problem wie hier beschrieben: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-877545.html. versuch mal folgende zeile in deine file sections der xorg config zu kopieren:

```

ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/" 

```

mfg mathias

----------

## Cyriis

Hmmm, hat bei mir leider keinen Effekt :/

----------

